# Louise Bedford seminar (Perth)



## The Barbarian Investor (17 May 2005)

A Personal Email from Louise Bedford 

I just want to let you know that this is your last chance to book into my up and coming seminar in Perth called 
Candlestick Triggers – An Intensive Workshop.

This 4.5 hour workshop will be run on Tuesday evening, 7th June, 2005, from 5.30pm to 10.00pm at the Hotel Grand Chancellor, 707 Wellington Street, Perth 6000.

Usually the fee for a seminar like this is over $990.00 but I haven’t been to Perth for years to run a seminar, so I wanted to give you this last opportunity to catch up with the latest developments in  candlestick pattern analysis.

A small group size is guaranteed, and I will have time to answer your personal trading questions, so book in today and learn about some methods that can seriously impact your trading. For only $495.00 you can come to my 4.5-hour presentation and develop the candlestick trigger recognition skills that will enable you to pick winning shares.

Come along and cement your basic knowledge about the most consistent candlestick patterns available in today's market and learn some completely new candlestick patterns which can improve your trading entry methods.

The workshop will:

cover macro pattern analysis 
explore the two main entry patterns that I use to trade 
give you ample opportunities to practice your skills.
This course will not be repeated in WA, so book in now or you may miss out. Bookings close May 29th, 2005.

As a special bonus, you will receive 6 months membership to The Trading Game Forum for free (usual value $180.00).

So, you'll be receiving $675.00 of value for only $495.00! (incl GST)

This workshop is suitable for the introductory to intermediate level trader or investor. Click here to book in and come along. I’m looking forward to meeting you and taking your trading to the next level.

Click here for more information and booking details. 

If you would like to ask me any questions about the workshop, feel free to email me at *email address removed*

See you soon, 

Louise


----------

